# Lee Kam Wing Forms



## 7starmantis (Dec 29, 2002)

We have been learning some Lee Kam Wing forms lately. He is my Sijoh's Sihing. My sifu and sigung train with him each year, and this time they learned new forms and we are learning them now. We worked on Soft Agile Wrist, and now are learning a Spear vs Dagger form.  They are pretty cool, I really enjoyed the spear vs dagger. I have only learned the double dagger side of it, but it is pretty awesome.

7sm


----------



## arnisador (Dec 29, 2002)

I've never had to do a two-person form before, apart from a very short bo-bo drill--how do you like them?


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I've never had to do a two-person form before, apart from a very short bo-bo drill--how do you like them? *


Oh man, I love them. Its like you trust your partner completely, and its awesome when you get so comfortable with each other you going almost full speed. Its great for demo's, and we even use them in sparring from time to time. 
The thing I liked about the spear vs dagger was the apparent disadvantage I had with the small daggers as opposed to the long spear pointed at me. However, it goes through blocks and even a situation with chin na where we take each others weapons. Wonderful stuff, and its nice to work together so preciely with your partner.

7sm


----------



## Skarbromantis (Dec 30, 2002)

What is Soft Agile Wrist?

Is this a drill or form?

Skard1


----------



## 7starmantis (Feb 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skarbromantis _
> *What is Soft Agile Wrist?
> 
> Is this a drill or form?
> ...



Yow Ling Jung - It is a LKW form. Rather short for a 7* form, but I really like it.

7sm


----------

